# stuck to powerhead - rescued at last minute



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

My Piranha have gotten about 3 inches each. I thought that this was big enough to take off the filter from my powerhead. But I was mistaken. about half an hour after having taken the filter off and had the powerhead running I looked over to see one of my P's stuck sideways being sucked into the intake on the PH. I unplugged it right away and he swam to the bottom and rested. I took a look at him and he has a major indentation on his side from the force of the powerhead sucking up. the area around the "crop circle" has gotten red and black. I think it might just be brusing but I am worried about internal damage to the P. He is shoaling and swimming around but I am still worried about his health. I there anything that I can do besides keep checks on him ? thanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Not much you can do really. A little stress coat to protect from fungus maybe.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

salt salt salt...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

a picture would be nice but it sounds like he will be fine in a couple of weeks. Keep us posted.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i dont think stress coat is nessesary, more Aquarium Salt, the aquarium salt will help him heal and give him the SOOTHING feel of AWESOMENESS at the same time.

i hope he gets better.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

marco said:


> i dont think stress coat is nessesary, more Aquarium Salt, the aquarium salt will help him heal and give him the SOOTHING feel of AWESOMENESS at the same time.
> 
> i hope he gets better.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would agree on the stress coat more than the salt unless there is indication of open wound. Reason being for the stress coat is that being sucked in the powerhead, slim coating on his skin most defininately get sucked away due to the preasure from the powerhead. Without slime coating protection, the skin of your P would be more of an easier target for bacteria and germs.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Not much you can do really. A little stress coat to protect from fungus maybe.


stress coat contains aloe vera to promote the fish healing and regeneration of damaged fish tissue, forms a synthetic slime coat on fish to prevent the loss of essential electrolites.

verry good suggestion
serrapygo & rhomzilla


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I would agree on the stress coat more than the salt unless there is indication of open wound. Reason being for the stress coat is that being sucked in the powerhead, slim coating on his skin most defininately get sucked away due to the preasure from the powerhead. Without slime coating protection, the skin of your P would be more of an easier target for bacteria and germs.












Through IM's he told me his fish is doing much better.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats good!!! Nothing worse than to see your pride and joy die after taking care and pride after so long!!! Tell him congrats!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I also hope it is doing better.

also IMHO stress coat is overpriced and doesn't really help


----------

